
I made an app for tracking ongoing refactors in your code. Is it useful? - lavelle
https://www.wildebeest.app/
======
lavelle
Hi HN,

I've been working on an app for tracking refactors and code migrations
recently. I got the idea at my last job where we always had lots of these
migrations going on at once (for example, moving from Angular to React, or
moving from Flow to Typescript). We would track how many files still needed to
be migrated by grepping for certain files and pasting the results into a
spreadsheet.

This seemed inefficient, and like it was a problem that other companies or
open source projects might be having. I built an MVP, but I wanted to see if
this was a problem other people had faced, or if there was any need for a
product like this, before going much further.

Let me know if you have any questions or feedback!

